

Data from a responsive redesign - jacobr
http://electricpulp.com/notes/you-like-apples/

======
daemonl
That's quite useful to know.

I theorise that the mobile transactions would just move to desktop if the
users can't use it on their phone.

Have you got enough data to check that theory out?

~~~
ebiester
Often, no. When I'm buying something, I might be in the position where I
either buy it online or a store, and if I can't see what's going on, I'll just
head out to the store. If it's not a necessity, I'll just forget about it many
times.

I am but one data point, of course, but I am not a unique snowflake in this
regard.

~~~
daemonl
I hope that you are quite typical, otherwise I've wasted quite a lot of time
on mobile sites. - Well, wasted in terms of profit, but I suppose even then
it's better to give the customers a better experience.

